# Exit 9 Performance - AVOID



## 2.0tdidsg (Apr 30, 2011)

I am not one to usually complain and moan about things with purchases for my car, rather sort it out and carry on, but I am unable to sort to resolve this with Exit 9 Performance. 

Made a purchase in July and sent funds, waited a few months to receive the purchase and it never eventuated. I contacted Ellery and he gave me excuses after excuses. I came to the point of asking for a refund and he refused and said it's not his fault it's the couriers. What a load of ****. He sent the money after a final request before I processed a charge back with my bank. There was an error with PayPal and the funds were not received. I have since kindly requested for him to re-send the payment and he has refused. I don't want others to end up in the same boat I am in right now. These guys are a fraud and it's best to stay away. Flat refusal to even consider refund. Poor customer service and no show of empathy considering what's happened. Avoid like the plague.

They have clearly screwed me over.


----------



## Race Prep (Jan 13, 2006)

I've ordered parts from Exit 9 (Vito specifically) and have had nothing but a great buying experience. He was able to source the parts I needed (fuel injector adapters) with fast fast shipping. Good guys over there. I'd recommend them:thumbup:


----------



## vToe (Oct 19, 2003)

This issue was with Ellery and not e9 related at all. None the less I assisted to help get it resolved. :beer:


----------



## russellvw21 (Mar 20, 2013)

Sucks when one guy wants to bring everyone else down to his level. Over $80. Sad.


----------



## R_welt (Oct 25, 2010)

Exit 9 is a great company. Vito is awesome. Sucks when one person wants to be a huge ******* over something small and then try and bad mouth a company in hopes they will bow down and give that person what they want.


----------



## Yak Meat (Sep 28, 2011)

Vito and Ellery are two stand up guys who have chosen to support a 10+ year old platform because of their passions as enthusiasts. Furthermore, they have taken a good hard look at what is available for superchargers and filled in the gap with a high quality product. I personally have ridden in a car with their stage 2 kit and it was one of the better experiences Ive had with regards to cars. I also have met and spoken with them both personally and know them to be stand up guys.


----------

